# Прошу помощи по электроаккордеону Полтава



## alerad (9 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

Купил себе электроаккордеон Полтава, но не было к нему блока питания. Очень прошу тех, у кого есть такой аккордеон под боком - сфоткайте его плиз, чтобы видны были характеристики. 

И если есть паспорт, схема или что-нибудь еще - тоже сфоткайте. Если здесь не получится - скиньте пожалуйста на мыло [email protected]

Очень хочется запустить сей инструмент. 

Отблагодарю балансом на телефон или Вебманями.


----------

